# Crestie shelf and Reptile shelf!



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey!

Some of you may remember the infamous "Crestie Shelf" well, here is some new pictures of it pretty much full!




























and then the "Reptile Shelf"!










Built in just under 9 hours, with the help of Nermal our cat, and me too! I drilled some holes and did some measuring :no1:

See below for a laugh if you're intrigued, I decided I'd photograph the progress 

Picasa Web Albums - Jacki.louise - Crestie and R...

This is our "Front Room" aka "Reptile Room" :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jac x

P.S. Thanks to my lovely boyfriend Forteh :flrt:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice  I will have to pop round to see it in its full beauty :2thumb:

P.S. Ed should of been a joiner :whistling2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Nice  I will have to pop round to see it in its full beauty :2thumb:
> 
> P.S. Ed should of been a joiner :whistling2:


Cheers hun, yeah he was really proud of his cutting skillz


----------



## Green31 (Aug 22, 2009)

That looks quality, if only i had more room i'd love something like that :notworthy:


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> P.S. Ed should of been a joiner :whistling2:


Id be a rubbish joiner, over 8 hours to put a rubbish shelf, would never make any money! I stick with being a design engineer


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Green31 said:


> That looks quality, if only i had more room i'd love something like that :notworthy:


Thank you, it's made a few recent purchases easier to house :whistling2: 



forteh said:


> Id be a rubbish joiner, over 8 hours to put a rubbish shelf, would never make any money! I stick with being a design engineer


Haha it's not rubbish, it's really good  x


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, looks pretty good ^_^

You gonna paint it or varnish it? make it look a little less piney? =P

EDIT: oops, just noticed you have on one of them, my bad xD


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

OrigamiB said:


> Nice, looks pretty good ^_^
> 
> You gonna paint it or varnish it? make it look a little less piney? =P
> 
> EDIT: oops, just noticed you have on one of them, my bad xD


Haha thanks dude! Yeah I will probably do it over Xmas, but tbh I quite like it! But my OCD will kick in and eventually I'll move all the reps AGAIN bless em, and get it smart.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Are the Exo-Terras just stacked straight on top of eachother?


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Where theyre stacked, yes


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> Are the Exo-Terras just stacked straight on top of eachother?


Only on the top shelf, and it's only two high. The others are all on shelves as although I know a lot who stack them three high, and even four, I just don't quite trust them, but that's me.

Also, after experimenting, they hold a lot more humidity which works out really well, just need to ensure I don't overspray them, otherwise I end up cleaning the mesh lid every month lol!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks fantastic


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

excession said:


> Looks fantastic


Thank you!
: victory:


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Only just seen this! Looks really good PV, nice to have them all looking neat :2thumb:....yeah okay Forteh, i guess you did help a bit, so well done you )


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

suey said:


> Only just seen this! Looks really good PV, nice to have them all looking neat :2thumb:....yeah okay Forteh, i guess you did help a bit, so well done you )


Haha cheers hun! Yeah everything HAS to be neat... Even nearly have matching faunariums for the hatchlings lol!

Ed has done a fantastic job bless him xxx


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh wow looks great! :2thumb: Can't Believe how many you have :no1:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

beccaA! said:


> Oh wow looks great! :2thumb: Can't Believe how many you have :no1:


Thanks!!

Yeah neither can I some days after the cleaning  x


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Look great. : victory: What size are the Exo Terras that are stacked up at the top in the first two pictures please? And around what ages are the geckos that you keep in them?


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Iwantone said:


> Look great. : victory: What size are the Exo Terras that are stacked up at the top in the first two pictures please? And around what ages are the geckos that you keep in them?


Hi,

They are 45x45x45 Exos and I house one adult crestie in there


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

could you pm me your exact address and times you're out please 

lovely setups. you should be proud of your fella and reward him constantly with "special sexytimes"


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> could you pm me your exact address and times you're out please
> 
> lovely setups. you should be proud of your fella and reward him constantly with "special sexytimes"


OMG, this thread is going corrupt.. :roll2:Men don't need rewarding when they do something for us. :lol2:


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> OMG, this thread is going corrupt.. :roll2:Men don't need rewarding when they do something for us. :lol2:


I'm gonna get my hubby to read this thread. 

great set up purple-vixen. I love it!!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

x becca x said:


> I'm gonna get my hubby to read this thread.
> 
> great set purple-vixen. I love it!!


 
Why would that be lol? And I meant to say it looks great too but I got side tracked. :gasp:


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> Why would that be lol? And I meant to say it looks great too but I got side tracked. :gasp:


That would be because he expects to be rewarded. :whistling2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

swift_wraith said:


> could you pm me your exact address and times you're out please
> 
> lovely setups. you should be proud of your fella and reward him constantly with "special sexytimes"


Hmm, maybe not :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thank you, he just builds the shelves for them to all go on!

Bwahahaha! He got plenty of coffee and a really nice dinner and some cuddles, what more does he need :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Iwantone said:


> OMG, this thread is going corrupt.. :roll2:Men don't need rewarding when they do something for us. :lol2:


Hahaha!



x becca x said:


> I'm gonna get my hubby to read this thread.
> 
> great set up purple-vixen. I love it!!


Thanks very much. 



Iwantone said:


> Why would that be lol? And I meant to say it looks great too but I got side tracked. :gasp:


Ah well, side tracked is allowed!



x becca x said:


> That would be because he expects to be rewarded. :whistling2:


Men and rewards eh? Pffft...


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! All those Exo Terra's must have cost a small fortune!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

dorian said:


> Wow! All those Exo Terra's must have cost a small fortune!


Well, it's been over 3 years of buying, but yeah, only the best for my animals! :flrt:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

That is absolutely awesome!! I love the way you have the exoterra's! Looks really smart hun. I wish I had a reptile room. :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome: victory:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

IndigoFire said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thank you!!



Becky Wheeler said:


> That is absolutely awesome!! I love the way you have the exoterra's! Looks really smart hun. I wish I had a reptile room. :2thumb:


Thanks hun! I did kind of take over the front room though to be honest :blush:



ch4dg said:


> looks awesome: victory:


Thank you! I ought to get some updated piccies, it's changed again lol!!


----------

